# Approved Vacation Scheduled anyway...



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 9, 2021)

So for the fifth time in a row I've been scheduled to work my Approved requested time off. In days past once your request was approved you were blocked from being scheduled in the computer. Is this no longer true, or is my SD just overriding that?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 9, 2021)

Overriding it.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 9, 2021)

This is flagged for the schedule makers._ So they're just ignoring the the system flags._


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 10, 2021)

Did you work on the days they approved your vacation but still scheduled you?


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 10, 2021)

That is a real dick move by your leaders.


----------

